# ISO Armoured Fish Recipe



## etjoe (Nov 21, 2007)

I was born in South America where I enjoyed this "Kwie Kwie" which is actually an armoured catfish (See Hoplosternum_littorale in Wikipedia)

I believe it's normally cooked in curry or with salted meats but I haven't had it since I left there (~30 years). I've recently found a place in Toronto that sells this fish and now I'm dying to have a taste of it again.

The tricky parts about cooking this fish is that it has a strong taste (I think soaking it in lemon & water will reduce this) and it needs to be braised because the armour should fall off when served. Does anyone know of a recipe?

Craving


----------



## jkath (Nov 21, 2007)

I just learned quite a bit about the armored catfish! I was browsing around for you and found an Indian site that said that they made a hassar curry, which they called "armored catfish" in the US.
So then I looked around and found you this recipe:
Hassar Curry - Guyanese Reunions Forums
Now, they use hassars, which are a different fish, but perhaps you can use this recipe for the armored catfish, as the previous person had suggested?


----------



## etjoe (Nov 22, 2007)

Bingo!  Actually, I think it's the same fish.  I'll have to try out that recipe...thanks!


----------

